# Dan Quillian Patriot PIcs (Keeping)



## BkBigkid (Apr 15, 2009)

Dan Quillian Patriot T/D recurve. 62" length, 61 # at 28" draw. NO LONGER FOR SALE! Keeping it for my self


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 15, 2009)

Wish I weren't on hard times.  I'd take it off your hands.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 15, 2009)

Man those are nice bows !


----------



## robert carter (Apr 15, 2009)

Those are fine bows. I shot one for several years. If the skeeters wer`nt so bad I`d buy it but when I have to sleep in the dog house it would be ruff.RC


----------



## fountain (Apr 15, 2009)

if it were only a little lighter!!!!  my dad has been looking for one of these for a while now.


----------



## F1Rocket (Apr 15, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Man those are nice bows !


  Very nice, looks like we are safe Dennis! It's right handed.


----------



## BGBH (Apr 16, 2009)

I got one of these about a month ago 47@28 & can tell ya they are shooters..fast & smooth ...This is a nice bow at a good price....


----------



## FVR (Apr 17, 2009)

Wait a minute...........there........had to wipe the drool off my keyboard.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 17, 2009)

Man i wish it was lighter in weight and i would take it off your hands there!


----------



## FVR (Apr 17, 2009)

PM'd ya.


----------



## FVR (Apr 18, 2009)

Good Idea.


----------

